# Finally done



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, I'm done, finally. I think they came out well.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*VERY* nice work, Chango....Ain't gonna let Momma see this post at all...LOL

Keep up the good work...and keep posting....we LUV pix....LOL:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, they look Great!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice work. That stain sure brought out the grain.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes Sir! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice. Keep the pix coming.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice, good work .
LL


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

SSweeeettttt!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job - they really look good.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey those look good.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very well done! That stain makes that grain jump out...looks great. OK now...what's the next project??? Thanks for the pics. gb


----------

